# Back yard tripple tail!!



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

After I had was finished waging war on the mosquitoes and fire ants (Bifin IT is a wonderful product for your general around the house invertebrate killing needs), I fired up the mower and attacked the green shag I am working with after last weeks rain. Had about three passes on the back yard and was making the turn down by the bulk head when I notice something strange out of the corner of my eye, at first glance i though it was a leaf or a piece of trash. Looking a little harder I could see it was a fish, not like any I have ever caught though. It was bright yellow and floating in its side about an inch under water. Oh man, that is a triple tail! 

Ditching the mower, I ran inside, grabbed the long rod and tied on a #4 red and white w/ crystal flash crazy charlie. By the time i made it back out about a minute later it was gone. Dang, stood out on the dock for about ten minutes scanning the canal looking for him. Even went up on the boat house to get a better vantage point. Even with that i was not able to spot him. I had made my way back down to the dock and was all the way out on the back corner behind the boat when I saw it. It was under the deck about fifteen feet away.

Have the boat lifted way high so i was able to get a cast at him. Being a right hander and the fish at my right i had to get on my knees and throw a single strip back cast under the boat and the dock. First cast, I bang the fly off the deck, fly drops about two feet short with the fish facing away. Caused enough of a disturbance in the water for him to turn around but still too far for it to see the fly in the shade. Second cast, eight inches in front and two inches past, money! 

Fly fell no more than an inch before it was inhaled! For a fish that looked half dead it sure did move fast! A quick fight and I had my first triple tail on a personally tied fly in hand. Was not big enough for the record books, to even be called a trophy, heck wasn't even legal to keep. It was however another experience I was able have with one of Gods magnificent creatures. After a quick picture thanks to the neighbor, it was back it the water to do its dead fish impressions.

It is the little moments like these that make me realize how fortunate I am to live the life that I do. To have a wonderful wife, a son on the way, and have a God that through His grace and love allows me to experience the things I have. 

Have a great day gentlemen.

Note: Fly pictured was the first crazy charlie I tied, not the one this fish was caught on but the pattern was the same. Have since added material to the wing along with a few strands of flash.

Great brew you guys should try if you are into big stouts, right around 12% abv so it in not an all day beer. Good to sip on with a good smoke in the evening though.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice report and story Donk! Thanks for the beer shout out too.

AT


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bayou Vista?


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Omega Bay


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats awesome


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Great post!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I always like to see the motivation behind something. Great job.


----------



## NativeSon (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats and excellent, MD!
What a neat fish, always have wanted to hook one myself.
Nice looking fly too. 
I like the looks of the hook on your fly,
can you identify the make and model?
What beer are you talking about, missed it,
love stouts and porters?
Thanks much.


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

NS, hook is a dry fly #4 Mustad, closest I have found is a 94840 but they are not a salt water hook. These are pretty old, got them out of my great grandfathers tying box. Ill look tonight and see if I can find a part number. 

The brew was the Pirate Noir from Prairie Artisan Ales.


----------

